# Abyssrium/Tap Tap Fish



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 31, 2016)

So my friend had been posting photos from this game for a while and I finally decided to download it like a month ago and I am absolutely HOOKED!







It's a really chill tapper game with really beautiful scenery and music and it's just so relaxing! It's basically an aquarium that you add fish and coral to by tapping to earn "Vitality" that you trade in. 

They have events for the holidays with themed fish and backgrounds and it's just really beautiful, fun, and addicting!

It even has a VR mode and I totally got a cardboard headset for Christmas mainly just so I could use it for this game. XD

So I was wondering if anybody else plays? If so what are some of your favorite fish?


----------



## Mayor Mom (Jan 6, 2017)

I just started playing this like 3ish days ago!

I LOVE the graphics style!

I don't have many really super neat fish yet, but I got the walking fish guy that looks like Mr.Shrunk when I started, and I have 3 snowflake angelfish and a christmas tang.

I really like seeing my 3 little snowflake angels swim together. As for ones I am excited about....hm. I like the different seahorses and sea slugs.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I kinda want to get a carboard to see it in VR myself!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 7, 2017)

The VR mode is amazing! and of course I've been playing with other silly apps on cardboard too but this is one of my faves, and you actually can collect the vitality or hearts when in VR mode too, it's nuts seeing the whale in VR cause it's so massive.

And yes I love the little walking fish/axolotl he's so precious!


----------



## Haskell (Jan 7, 2017)

What is APP?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 7, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> What is APP?



I was saying it's an APP on phones, an application to download. It's super fun.


----------



## hulaburger (Jan 10, 2017)

I love the walking fish, penguins, and the sea horses. I kinda lost interest but I might start playing again later.


----------



## MoeLover (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm obsessed with this game!! I love my little axolotl (walking fish) the most! This game is sooo relaxing.


----------



## aschton (Jan 10, 2017)

i just downloaded it a few days ago, and it's really nice! i'm not sure how to get the vr mode to work, but i'll probably end up googling it later on. i'm hoping to do quite a bit more with my reef than what i have now. also, why does it take sooo long to level up the corallite?! lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 12, 2017)

aschton said:


> i just downloaded it a few days ago, and it's really nice! i'm not sure how to get the vr mode to work, but i'll probably end up googling it later on. i'm hoping to do quite a bit more with my reef than what i have now. also, why does it take sooo long to level up the corallite?! lol



I know it takes forever. I really want to unlock the frozen sea skin but it's so slow going leveling him up.


----------



## Soraru (Jan 13, 2017)

ive had that app for about half a year? loved it and was obsessed with it and how calming it is. even fell asleep while it was playing because the music is so tranquil. ever since they updated it and reduced the amount of hearts earned i found it nearly impossible to try to progress without spending money on it. now i just just check on it every while. i enjoyed it alot while i could.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm still deeply obsessed, I don't intend to ever spend money on it, no matter how much I want the mermaid and jellyfish. I've unlocked a lot of the hidden fish but there are still quite a bit of ones I've yet to get to, I really like that concept because it makes me want to keep coming back, like I open it so often now because I keep wanting to find the darn marlins but haven't yet. =[


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 18, 2017)

Obsessed with the Valentines stuff, I've already gotten one of each of the fish this year and I am currently saving to get a million of the freaking Jellyfish!


----------



## soki (Feb 19, 2017)

yasssss i play this game. its very beautiful *A*


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Feb 19, 2017)

I had this game for a little while! It's so great! It just got so hard to progress without money it kinda annoyed my into uninstalling. It is so relaxing though


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 20, 2017)

Mayor-of-Bliss said:


> I had this game for a little while! It's so great! It just got so hard to progress without money it kinda annoyed my into uninstalling. It is so relaxing though



While I've kind of gotten to the point where progressing takes a lot, like it's usually 2-3 days before I can afford a new fish, but basically what I'll do is just play for like 12 minutes at least each day, long enough to play with my power-ups and then watch an ad to recharge them and do it a second time, because during that window I click like mad and collect hearts and actually get enough to progress my coralite a few levels and progress most of my corals a few levels, then by the second day I can usually afford a new fish.

Also idk if you have an iPhone or Android but I know on Android you have "missions" you can accept and there's no downside if you don't make it to the goal, and each week I just go and select them all, there's one for heart collecting, picture taking, video watch, and then just tapping I think and there's an Easy, Normal, and Hard of each and you get free premium currency from them so I activate them each week and I will usually without effort get quite a bit of gems from it, which helps me boost my skills so now they really beef up my production.

Also during events I play way more than normal and I got all the Valentine's fish three days into the event. I go hard.


----------



## kenna (Mar 17, 2017)

it's so cute but so hard to do anything


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 18, 2017)

kenna said:


> it's so cute but so hard to do anything



Yeah, I look up the cheats and stuff for the "secret fish" and event ones and stuff. And I watch a lot of the ads to get the special gems and stuff so I can upgrade my things.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 19, 2017)

I played it for a few months then deleted it because my phone has almost no GBs.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 20, 2017)

BluePikachu47 said:


> I played it for a few months then deleted it because my phone has almost no GBs.



My boyfriend did the same thing, He can only ever have like 2 apps on his phone or something, which really sucks. I'm glad I got a bigger sized phone and it also has a memory card so yeah, lots of space for the 10,000 photos of my snake plus all the apps I want.


----------



## Paradise (Jun 6, 2017)

I love this game <3
I've been playing casually for a long time now, I like how you can leave it and come back to it once in a while. Very casual. I also love the graphics and the music. It has a nice chill vibe to it.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 9, 2017)

Paradise said:


> I love this game <3
> I've been playing casually for a long time now, I like how you can leave it and come back to it once in a while. Very casual. I also love the graphics and the music. It has a nice chill vibe to it.



I haven't played since the spring event, but I totally agree. I like even just leaving it open and watch my fish sometimes and listening to the sounds cause it's quite soothing, and it's fun using the VR on it too


----------

